# usb issues with creative zen micro

## inha

I have a zen micro mp3 player that worked just fine until recently. Gnomad2 just keeps telling me no jukebox devices found on usb bus. I think the turning point was when I upgraded pam. First I noticed something was wrong with my nvidia card's permissions but I managed to fix that with the help of the nvidia faq. Then I noticed the usb device issues (my usb printer works just fine though). So I searched the forum and found out others were having similiar issues. First I edited my console.perms according to songpenguin's instructions  here . Relevant(?) parts of my console.perms:

```
<usb>=/dev/usb/dabusb* /dev/usb/mdc800* /dev/usb/rio500 /dev/ttyUSB* \

      /proc/usb/[0-9][0-9][0-9]/[0-9][0-9][0-9]

      

      ...

<console>  0660 <usb>        0660 root.usb
```

That didn't help and next I tried what's described here and it didn't help either. I know the player isn't broken since lsusb detects it and there's an entry about a new usb device in dmesg when I plug it in. Then I plugged in my old nomad jukebox 2. Gnomad gave the same warning as user but found the device as root. I also have a vague recollection that when I first started fighting with this gnomad could detect the micro as root. Either way it seems weird to me that the older device works as root but the newer doesn't. 

from /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#= 16 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=041e ProdID=411e Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Creative Technology Ltd

S:  Product=Creative Zen Micro

S:  SerialNumber=01052551D5038FD0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

permissions for the bus directories in /proc/bus/usb: r-xr-xr-x 2 root root

permissions for the devices in /proc/bus/usb/001: rw-r--r--  1 root root

My usb.usermap is empty. I tried to copy the nomad usermap there but that did nothing aswell. I copied the nomad-script and nomad.usermap to /etc/hotplug/usb aswell but that didn't help either. 

Then there's a file nomadjukebox in /etc/hotplug/usb which has a similiar script than in the previous link but it seems to be for the old device. Here it is anyways

```

#!/bin/sh

# Lifts a plugged in nomad jukebox to user space and

# optionally runs a client program.

# Written by Linus Walleij 2004, based on the "usbcam"

# script by Nalin Dahyabhai.

DEVICEOWNER=CONSOLE

DEVICEPERMS=0600

PROGRAM="cd ~; gnomad2 --display=localhost:0"

if [ "${ACTION}" = "add" ] && [ -f "${DEVICE}" ]

then

    # New code, using lock files instead of copying /dev/console permissions

    # This also works with non-gdm logins (e.g. on a virtual terminal)

    # Idea and code from Nalin Dahyabhai <nalin@redhat.com>

    if [ "x$DEVICEOWNER" = "xCONSOLE" ]

    then

        if [ -f /var/run/console.lock ]

        then

            DEVICEOWNER=`cat /var/run/console.lock`

        elif [ -f /var/lock/console.lock ]

        then

            DEVICEOWNER=`cat /var/lock/console.lock`

        else

            DEVICEOWNER=

        fi

    fi

    if [ -n "$DEVICEOWNER" ]

    then

        chmod 0000 "${DEVICE}"

        chown "${DEVICEOWNER}" "${DEVICE}"

        chmod "${DEVICEPERMS}" "${DEVICE}"

        # Then run an optional program - this does not work yet.

        # su "${CONSOLEOWNER}" -c "${PROGRAM}"

    fi

fi

```

I've tried everything I can think of now. Any ideas or any additional info you guys would need to help me out?

----------

## inha

anyone?

----------

## devpreed

Grab the latest (unstable) versions of libnjb and gnomad2, via portage.

I found out that the current stable libnjb in Portage doesn't have some of the USB device codes necessary to detect later Zen Micros. I was having the same problem as you (gnomad2 just claimed it couldn't find any Jukeboxes), but I installed libnjb 2.2 and gnomad 2.8.0, and everything worked fine.

HTH.

----------

## inha

thanks! I'll give that a shot. Man I was getting desperate.

----------

